# Sudden Acquired Retinal Degeneration Syndrome (SARDS)



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Everyone, A few people have requested that I post Gizzy's story here so you can all be informed (as I was not nor did I even know this exsited) Until my poor baby had to suffer. SARDS is a auto immune disease that attacks the eyes. IMR is a auto immune disease that attacks other parts of the body. Gizzy had both. 

And this is what happend. I hope its not to long but I feel and hope its helpful to get the information out, symptoms etc... Back in December of 2006 Gizmo started getting picky about his food. I thought that was all it was and as spoiled as he was I would toss out the can and replace it with something else. Sometimes he would eat it and other times it would sit there until my terrier decided it was his. This went on for about 2 or 3 months on and off. By March of 2007 I heard of the menu foods recall. To my horror Gizzy had been eating the canned food containing the Wheat gluten that was contaminated. 

I took him to the Vet that day ! They ran kidney tests and all kinds of things and at that time there was nothing wrong. They did say he needed a teeth cleaning his gums were slightly infected and maybe that was why he didnt want to eat. Well, I figured I would bring him in soon and get that done as the Vet said it was no rush. And they wanted like $350.00 for the cleaning and it was right after Christmas and well honestly I needed to wait about a month to do it. On and off he was with the food being picky. In April he started vomiting in the mornings at times. 

And seemed some days lethargic but it was getting hot early that year here in Ga. I think this was late April, Mid May I took him back to the Vet telling him something was just not right with him. Again blood tests etc.. and nothing was out of whack. Some days he was his normal playful self and others lazy. Then we noticed he wasnt jumping on my husbands lap at night. He was prefering to sleep under the end table next to his chair or would sit there and stare my husband down until he picked him up. One day in mid to late july he started limping for no reason and was still vomiting in the morning at times. 

So beginning of August 2007 I took him to the vet for another check up, shots etc... it was time for them anyway. The Dr thought maybe he was getting alittle arthritis in his leg. Gave him his shots did some more test and said everything looked fine. I still knew something didnt seem right though. So the Dr said again lets wait on his teeth they arent that bad and we dont need to irritate anything. I had been brushing his teeth and trying to clean them as best as he would allow me. But In October on night it was a Thursday it seemed like he couldnt see his treat ! We tried a few times and it appeared that he was sniffing for it more then seeing where it was. So I took him back to the vet. 

They suspected there was a vision problem at that time. I also mentioned he had gained a bunch of weight like 5lbs. and was drinking a ton I mean a ton of water ! So they ran test again. Saturday morning was horrible ! He was definetly blind ! And just laid there and didnt move at all. Very hard to wake him even. Finally that afternoon I heard from the vet and his kidney functions were pretty bad. So Monday I brought him back and he spent a few days in the hospital for a kidney flush. We didnt know if he maybe got into something or what. But I had spent hours probably all night long looking online for answers to sudden blindness in dogs. SARDS was the only thing that came up. There was other things like toxic foods for dogs, but none had the symptoms. 

After a few days the Dr suggested I bring him to a opthamologist for a special test to detect SARDS. So by now this was November of 2007. Almost a year after the menu foods recall. I was wondering, was it the mosquito control we put in the yard ? Did he get into something (sam the terrier had got the trash out in the kitchen one day and they both were into it ) did I do ANYTHING to cause this in my baby. The eye Dr said more then likely SARDS, but without doing yet another test that cost 100s of dollars that was the best she could give me. Now at this point I had spent.. several thousand dollars on this. Which by no means am I sorry. We sure arent well off here but this is my baby and I had to no matter what. My kids and husband thought I was nuts ! I am a recovering alcoholic been sober for 5 yrs now and Gizzy helped me through that he really saved me, so I owed this to him. Im suprised LOL all this didnt make me take a drink , but I couldnt backslide for Gizzy's sake. 

Giz had a few good more months. He was really a trooper. ! He mapped out the house, I got special rugs so he could find his way in and out the dog door with sam. Spent a ton of money securing the pool. By February of 2008 he was suddenly very very lethargic. My son had a big State USA swimming meet in Savannah so we had to go there for 4 days. When we got back all Gizzy did was come say hi real fast and go back to bed. I knew this was the end . I took him in a few days after we got home he didnt eat or drink a thing. He was extremely anemic and his kidneys were alot worse. I had to wait until later in the day to see what type of anemia he had but the results came back that it was not fixable. I forget the type. I knew I needed to put him down. 

During all this time I made such wonderful friendships with people from many forums In my quest to find a cure for Gizzy. I got a call from a friend on the sards research board and the Dr. at Iowa state was wanting me to donate Gizzy's tissue for research. He needed badly samples from a dog diagnosed with the disease. On one hand it was a no brainer yes of course I wanted answers ! I wanted a cure ! I knew it was to late for Giz but others should not have to go through this. I had to many sleepless nights I would stay out in my sunroom and sleep on the floor with him when he was to weak to go out to pee or so he could get to me to snuggle if he needed to! 

So I waited until Dr Grozdanic could get what he needed here for my vet to send in whatever .. On the other hand......well I cant think about that at all ! One day a few weeks ago I get a email with a you tube link.. Now this is where this story gets good ! Gizzy's donation helped find a possible cure for the blindness ! YEP its true here is the link http://landofpuregold.wordpress.com/2008/0...-her-blindness/ I mean how wonderful is that ! My hopes for this is that others will read this and have the knowledge I didnt have. Please also visit http://blinddog.info/msgbd/index.php?sid=b...5802a75396bf378 or pass that on to anyone that may have a blind dog for any other reasons. Very helpful ! 

Remember as well, this is rare and maltese's are usually very healthy dogs with little problems from what I have been told. I hope no one that reads this has to ever ever have to watch their baby suffer like I did. I kept praying he would be like some other SARDS dogs that just go blind and the kidney and other symptoms go away ! (read on the blind dog sites about this) But Giz had the IMR as well. Gizzy will forever be a hero. This procedure was tested on 2 other dogs to my understanding with not as dramatic results but still some and we are getting closer to a cure. ! Well, Thats 75% of the story lol and trust me its longer but I have taken up enough space. Oh and One more site to visit is http://www.sardsresearch.org/ .


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Lisa thank you for taking the time and energy to tell Gizzy's story. Education is the rule that will hopefully help save the next baby. And by those links you posted. I am sure a lot of education will come out of this thread. Thank you for giving the gift of sight through Gizzy to that lab. It was amazing watching the video. After knowing what your little Angel has done. 

I am so very sorry for what you have had to go through. But through that you will push forward to get the word out and to try and educate. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: Thank you for telling Gizzy's story. I know how hard it is to watch your baby being sick and knowing there is nothing you can do and just know it's time to let them go. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your story made me cry. Thanks for taking the time to post this. I'm so sorry for you and Gizzy but you were such a good mom to him.
Zoey had some health problems and I know how frustrating and scary it is. It took almost a year and 4 vets to get her diagnosed with IBD. TG she is doing OK now. She's my million dollar dog and I don't regret one penny. I'll always wonder if the menu foods recall caused problems for her even though the vets said they doubted it. Zoey also ate some of the tainted food.
Thanks again and hugs to you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a sad and wonderful story at the same time. My heart ached for you losing Gizzy but what you did for everyone else's pet is just plain wonderful!!!! Cudos to you and your sweet baby!!! I have a Gizzy too, she is a little Exotic cat that is five years old!!!! I love the name and I will forever remember your story. Thank you for being so brave to put pen to paper so to speak and tell us this extraordinary heartfelt story of Gizzy......he had a great Mommy!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your story brought tears to my eyes. Thank you so much for taking the time to tell Gizzy's story. :grouphug:


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much Sher for fixing the post so it was easier read ! LOL My wittle finger went click and my brain said.......uh oh LOL...
:new_shocked:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:smcry: :grouphug: THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR STORY WITH US ABOUT SWEET GIZZY .HOPEFULLY THEY WILL FIND A CURE SOON .


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

> Your story made me cry. Thanks for taking the time to post this. I'm so sorry for you and Gizzy but you were such a good mom to him.
> Zoey had some health problems and I know how frustrating and scary it is. It took almost a year and 4 vets to get her diagnosed with IBD. TG she is doing OK now. She's my million dollar dog and I don't regret one penny. I'll always wonder if the menu foods recall caused problems for her even though the vets said they doubted it. Zoey also ate some of the tainted food.
> Thanks again and hugs to you![/B]


Yes the Vets all say that the possibility of the food causing this is slim. That the problems would have been instant. But since there are no answers and this is when all this started... I didnt mention that Giz was having pp accidents in my room at night suddenly right at the time of the recall. I also know a lady whos dog that has SARDS had taken a heartworm med that got recalled and 2 months later was blind with SARDS... so maybe its the foreign harmful substance over a period of time ? Who knows. I am so glad your Zoey is ok though. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: Lisa, Thank you so much for sharing Gizzy's story with us. You are a brave and loving fur-mommy who has gone through a terrible heart-rendering experience. This is a disease I wasn't aware of and I am glad you were able to tell us about it. It is so sad that Gizzy had to suffer, but still he was able to help others in the end. I hope your heart will heal soon. :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lisa I just thought about a thread that Sharon Pearson of Foxstone Maltese started here. Follow this like and maybe you will get a little information there. I know that we have spoke about the vaccination protocol so this may help you. :grouphug: 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;#entry499588


----------

